

ESA experimental spaceplane completes research flight - michielvoo
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Launchers/IXV/ESA_experimental_spaceplane_completes_research_flight

======
oofabz
2 ton, 5 meter spaceplane? That's tiny, about the same size as a Cessna. It's
even smaller than a Soyuz reentry capsule.

~~~
jccooper
Pretty small. You might say: "It's experimental. Might as well make it small
so you can put it on a cheap(er) rocket like the Vega." But they seem to want
to make a full system (the PRIDE spaceplane) that also flies on the Vega. The
Vega can theoretically lift 1 more ton than the IXV weighs, so there's not a
lot of room left for a "full-size". Not quite sure what you do with a small
reusable platform. Maybe space systems and sensor development, so they get to
fly in the real environment but you can bring them back for analysis. But
probably just fulfill the "D" in the name: "Demonstrator." Prove that you can
do it so you can try to get money for a larger version.

~~~
fit2rule
I think the purpose of this program is to provide the ESA with independence
from the Russian and American space programs, so with this in mind the IXV and
its follow-on projects are going to be very interesting.

Did anyone else notice how _fast_ the Vega liftoff was? I think thats probably
one of the fastest, smoothest takeoffs of any launch platform I've seen lately
.. certainly impressive.

~~~
trhway
> independence from the Russian and American space programs

especially given that the capability for global high-precision strikes with
highly-maneuvering hypersonic reentry vehicles is a must-have part of very
near future arsenal.

